# Knock Sensor & PNP Switch



## mss0810 (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope someone can help. Last Friday my check engine light came on at 108K. I thought maybe it was reading low oil pressure because I was way overdue for an oil change (that rarely happens). I had my oil changed but the check engine light was still on. I went to AutoZone and the two fault codes were detected. Knock Sensor P0325 and PNP Switch P1706. I spent $34.00 and took it to a mechanic to verify this was actually the issue. I was quoted $500 + to have the knock sensor replaced only. The strange thing is my truck runs great! No idle problems, pulls good, take off is fine. I did buy a full tank of cheap gas. Probably won't do that again. I have read from others who have experienced knock sensor problems, but my question is, does it really need to be replaced? I am wondering if I use up all my cheap gas and refill my tank with a branded gas if that might solve the problem. I really hate to spend $500 + when i really don't need to. How long can I drive without causing any damage to my engine with the check egine light on? Also, what is a PNP switch (P1706)? Any comments or suggestions would be really appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think the PNP is the park neutral position switch. 
instead of paying the mechanic, go buy a repair manual and troubleshoot and repair yourself, you can get a FSM for your truck in PDF just do a search.


----------

